# Bear Roast



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay, lets keep this one civil.  Anyone ever cook bear (meat) roast?  A guy at work gave me a bear roast to smoke and bring into work.  Anyone have any experiance with them?  GRIFF?  Any Great White North fellers?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 10, 2006)

how much fat is in it?


----------



## Aaron1 (Nov 10, 2006)

That is some fatty stuff for sure,I tend to by pass bear,but caribou is on the eating list.
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 10, 2006)

Not sure if it is a sow or male, not sure how it was dressed.  The guy who gave it to me is one hunting fool so should know what he was doing.  He did suggest that I soak it in salt water over night before cooking it.  It does have a lot of fat on it.  Looks real marbeled.


----------



## Shawn White (Nov 10, 2006)

no experience with bear here ... but I'm wondering, do you know what cut it is? It might help others give suggestions as to what to do with it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 10, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> no experience with bear here ... but I'm wondering, do you know what cut it is? It might help others give suggestions as to what to do with it.



Nope, it just says bear roast.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd treat it like a butt, but foil it like you would a chuck. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I tried bear meat once. It was very greasy, lotta' fat.


----------



## Griff (Nov 10, 2006)

I've actually only had limited experience with bear. I'm assuming you have a black bear killed in the fall and it hasn't been eating fish all summer. Smell it. If it smells like fish, feed it to your dog if he'll eat it. The bear I've eaten was on a moose hunting trip with my brother. We were on the Yukon River about 20 miles down river from Kaltag. My brother said to shoot a black bear if we saw one because his in-laws (his wife is Athabaskan) like to eat fall bear. We killed a small two year old and proceeded to roast a hind quarter over a camp fire. But I don't remember much of what it tasted like on account of the alcohol involved. We were camped on the bank of the Yukon River, had two moose hanging, the Northern Lights were blazin', and we had a lot of whiskey.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I've actually only had limited experience with bear. I'm assuming you have a black bear killed in the fall and it hasn't been eating fish all summer. Smell it. If it smells like fish, feed it to your dog if he'll eat it. The bear I've eaten was on a moose hunting trip with my brother. We were on the Yukon River about 20 miles down river from Kaltag. My brother said to shoot a black bear if we saw one because his in-laws (his wife is Athabaskan) like to eat fall bear. We killed a small two year old and proceeded to roast a hind quarter over a camp fire. But I don't remember much of what it tasted like on account of the alcohol involved. We were camped on the bank of the Yukon River, had two moose hanging, the Northern Lights were blazin', and we had a lot of whiskey.
> 
> Griff


Thats a great story Griff...Basically Bill get your buddy drunk good time, good friends and booze..it won't matter what it tastes like...


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I've actually only had limited experience with bear. I'm assuming you have a black bear killed in the fall and it hasn't been eating fish all summer. Smell it. If it smells like fish, feed it to your dog if he'll eat it. The bear I've eaten was on a moose hunting trip with my brother. We were on the Yukon River about 20 miles down river from Kaltag. My brother said to shoot a black bear if we saw one because his in-laws (his wife is Athabaskan) like to eat fall bear. We killed a small two year old and proceeded to roast a hind quarter over a camp fire. But I don't remember much of what it tasted like on account of the alcohol involved. We were camped on the bank of the Yukon River, had two moose hanging, the Northern Lights were blazin', and we had a lot of whiskey.
> 
> Griff


Awesome!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 10, 2006)

Marinade for BTTG Bear Roast:

Ingredients:

1   750 Ltr bottle of Sour Mash
Ice
Coke

Put Bear roast in nonreactive vessel. Pour as many Jack Cokes as you can over said roast taking care to be sloppy. Smoke overnight while you sleep it off. Foil after the 2nd rolf. Enjoy.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 10, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if you are eating bear ass.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I think I will smoke it like a chucky.  Put some WRB on it and smoke it till 165 then foil.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you smoke that thing yet Bill?


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 18, 2006)

This has my intrest now..... I need pics also! :?


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 18, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> I just did one in the crock pot and it turned out great.  Soak it in buttermilk for 24 hours and then a second marinade (see below) for 8 hours.  This draws all of the gamey taste out.  I did mine in crockpot but smoking will be good too.
> 
> Black Bear Marinade
> 1 cup dry red wine (cheapest)
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about!  
I seem to remember that recipe for some other wild game  
At least the brick part  
Thanks for the marinade 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> I just did one in the crock pot and it turned out great.  Soak it in buttermilk for 24 hours and then a second marinade (see below) for 8 hours.  This draws all of the gamey taste out.  I did mine in crockpot but smoking will be good too.
> 
> Black Bear Marinade
> 1 cup dry red wine (cheapest)
> ...


 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope, havent cooked it yet.  Every time I crank up the smoker its been full.  I will try to do it soon, and yes I will do pics.  Thanks for the recipie Griff.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 21, 2006)

pic yet? :roll:


----------

